# [solved] Videos ohne Flash, tune-in, ffmpeg <-> libav

## musv

Guten Mittag, 

ich arbeite langsam daran, Flash endgültig zu verbannen. Also hab ich das Ding deinstalliert. 

Im Firefox werkelt youtube jetzt offiziell mit html5.

Auf anderen Seiten sieht's noch nicht so rosig aus. Favorisierte Nachrichtenseite ist bei mir n-tv.de. Die Videos dort lassen sich komischerweise auf meinem Android-Handy (Opera) und auf dem Windows-Firefox ohne Flash abspielen. Unter Linux bekomm ich einen Auswahl-Dialog, mit welcher Anwendung ich jetzt die m3u8-Datei öffnen will. 

In dem Ding steht drin:

```
#EXTM3U

#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=1210000

w0930DeutscheBankBilanz_1501290932-1100k.m3u8

#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=345000

w0930DeutscheBankBilanz_1501290932-314k.m3u8

#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=800000

w0930DeutscheBankBilanz_1501290932-728k.m3u8

#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=52000

w0930DeutscheBankBilanz_1501290932-48k.m3u8

#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=146000

w0930DeutscheBankBilanz_1501290932-133k.m3u8
```

Sind also auch nicht wirklich Links. Der Gecko-Mediaplayer sprint gar nicht erst drauf an, d.h. lässt sich in den Firefox-Einstellungen gar nicht auswählen.  

Wie krieg ich das Zeug zum Laufen?Last edited by musv on Mon Feb 09, 2015 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Komisch. Ich habe keinen Flashplayer installiert, und die Videos auf n-tv.de funktionieren einwandfrei.

Meine USE-Flags:

```
 ~ $ eix -e firefox | grep "Installed"

     Installed versions:  35.0(11:04:25 19.01.2015)(dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jit minimal startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite wifi -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -hardened -pgo -pulseaudio -selinux -test")
```

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta muss mit den USE-Flags "vpx" und "x264" gebaut werden. Ist das so bei dir? Siehe:

```
 ~ $ equery u media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r10

(...)

 + + vpx        : Enables vp8 codec support using libvpx, required to play some HTML5 videos

 + + x264       : Enable h264 encoding using x264

(...)
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe mal ein beliebiges Video angeklickt. Auch hier alles gut. Das Video ist ein mp4 und wird von meinem Chromium ohne flashplugin problemlos abgespielt.

Kein flashplugin installiert und auch keine www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins

----------

## kurisu

Kann ich nur bestätigen für Firefox ESR 31.4 mit durch GStreamer realisierter Unterstützung für VP8 und H.264. Läuft völlig problemlos.

----------

## firefly

eventuell muss bei firefox die unterstützung für mediasource aktiviert werden

Denn diese ist aktuell default inaktiv.

siehe http://www.ghacks.net/2014/05/10/enable-media-source-extensions-firefox/

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell muss bei firefox die unterstützung für mediasource aktiviert werden
> 
> Denn diese ist aktuell default inaktiv.
> 
> siehe http://www.ghacks.net/2014/05/10/enable-media-source-extensions-firefox/

 n-tv funktioniert hier tadellos ohne die media extensions. (Aber danke für den Link, habs aktiviert.)

Ich glaube, dass musv gstreamer ohne vpx installiert hat. Das braucht man aber für vp8, und das wird auf n-tv verwendet.

----------

## musv

Ich muss mich dazu etwas outen.

Es geht hier mal nicht um Gentoo. Ich benutze auf Arbeit eine VMWare, in der ein Arch-Linux läuft. Das ist auch gleichzeitig meine Testmaschine für Zuhause. D.h. wenn ich es unter dem Arch zum Laufen krieg, kann ich es dann auch bei mir zu Hause auf Gentoo probieren.

Btw: Yamakuzure:

Sollte gstreamer-0.10 nicht so langsam obsolet sein? Probier mal, ob du das auch mit der 1.4.5 hinbekommst.

Danke erst mal soweit. Ich forsch mal weiter nach vpx.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Es geht hier mal nicht um Gentoo.

  Sorry, aber warum diskutierst du solche Archlinux-Themen dann nicht im Archlinux-Forum?

Wäre doch wahrscheinlich passender :)

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

> Btw: Yamakuzure:
> 
> Sollte gstreamer-0.10 nicht so langsam obsolet sein? Probier mal, ob du das auch mit der 1.4.5 hinbekommst.

 Firefox verwendet gstreamer:1.0 Als plugins werden aber nur media-libs/gst-plugins-base, media-libs/gst-plugins-good und media-libs/gst-plugins-libav genutzt. k.A. warum.

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es geht hier mal nicht um Gentoo.  Sorry, aber warum diskutierst du solche Archlinux-Themen dann nicht im Archlinux-Forum?
> 
> Wäre doch wahrscheinlich passender 

 

Hab ich. 

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193075

Nur sind die Antworten nicht ganz so zielführend wie hier.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Firefox verwendet gstreamer:1.0 Als plugins werden aber nur media-libs/gst-plugins-base, media-libs/gst-plugins-good und media-libs/gst-plugins-libav genutzt. k.A. warum.

 

Die hab ich installiert. Aber irgendwas fehlt noch.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *Quote:*   Es geht hier mal nicht um Gentoo.  Sorry, aber warum diskutierst du solche Archlinux-Themen dann nicht im Archlinux-Forum?
> 
> Wäre doch wahrscheinlich passender  
> 
> Hab ich. 
> ...

 Ich habe USE="system-libvpx" gesetzt, firefox verwendet bei mir also media-libs/libvpx.

Außerdem habe ich media-video/libav mit USE="vpx" installiert.

Eines von Beidem (ich tippe auf Letzteres) ist vielleicht dein Problem. (Wahrscheinlich eher nicht system-libvpx, aber man kann ja nie wissen...)

Füg doch spaßeshalber in /etc/portage/make.conf in deinen USE-Flags mal "vpx" und "x264" hinzu, und schau was ein world update dann tun möchte.

Edit : Achja. Arch. libva, libvpx und x264 brauchst du. Alle da?

----------

## musv

Hab's hinbekommen. 

Arch:

Der entscheidende Hinweis stand im Arch-Wiki. Da Firefox auf webkit-gtk basiert, kann man sich da die optionalen Abhängigkeiten anzeigen lassen. 

```
Optionale Abhängigkeiten: gtk2: Netscape plugin support [Installiert]

                          gst-plugins-base: free media decoding [Installiert]

                          gst-plugins-good: media decoding [Installiert]

                          gst-libav: nonfree media decoding [Installiert]
```

gst-libav war bei mir nicht installiert. Seit ich das geändert hab, funktionieren auch die Videos problemlos. Arch ist schon ein wenig tricky. 

Gentoo:

Hab am Wochenende auch mal wieder ein Systemupdate gemacht und Flash entsorgt. Hab die paar USE-Flags gesetzt, funktioniert problemlos. 

Was geht nicht:

Ich konnte ums Verrecken Tune-In nicht dazu bewegen, irgendwas im Firefox abzuspielen. Ich krieg da permanent die Meldung:

 *tune-in wrote:*   

> Es tut uns leid. Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.

 

Er zeigt mir dabei an: 

[x] HTML5

[x]Quicktime

[x]Windows

Als ich noch Flash installiert hatte, wurde das auch angezeigt, hat aber trotzdem nichts abgespielt.

Abschließende Frage ffmpeg <-> libav:

Beim Update hab ich einen Blocker ffmpeg <-> libav bekommen. In den News wurde das auch erklärt. Aus Gewohnheit hab ich mich dann für ffmpeg entschieden und das Use-Flag für libav auf (-) gesetzt. Gibt's Gründe, warum man das eine über das andere jetzt präferieren soll?

----------

## franzf

tunein.com geht bei meinem firefox-bin auch nicht. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich noscript und ghostery laufen habe. Werde da aber nicht anfangen rumzudrehen  :Wink: 

Mit google-chrome geht's. Und für solche Sachen hab ich den immer parat - Streams schauen/hören (meist eigentlich nur als Fallback wenn ich alle heilige Zeit Fußball schauen will aber die "Lösung" Öffentlich-Rechtlichen wieder rumkackt :/) Mit "Flash in the Sandbox" fühl ich mich auch etwas sicherer.

libav-USE-Flag wurde meines Wissens eingeführt, um den ganzen Problemen mit Blocks Herr zuwerden. Use-Flag setzen und schon bekommt man ORDENTLICHE Fehlermeldungen, wenn etwas nicht passt (meist sind es ja nicht passend gesetzte USE-Flags - aber portage sagt man solle gefälligst libav installieren). Als weiterer Punkt wurde erwähnt, dass es dadurch möglich wird, libav und ffmpeg parallel zu installieren. Dadurch kann man parallel Programme installieren, die nur auf libav oder ffmpeg setzen. Ist aber noch Zukunft.

----------

## musv

Bei mir wurde das libav-Flag als Default-USE-Flag gesetzt und hat dann gleich mal einen dicken Blocker erzeugt. 

Gibt's einen Grund libav gegenüber ffmpeg zu bevorzugen, oder ist libav einfach so die Wahl des Tages, weil man sich für eins entscheiden musste/wollte?

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei mir wurde das libav-Flag als Default-USE-Flag gesetzt und hat dann gleich mal einen dicken Blocker erzeugt. 
> 
> Gibt's einen Grund libav gegenüber ffmpeg zu bevorzugen, oder ist libav einfach so die Wahl des Tages, weil man sich für eins entscheiden musste/wollte?

 

Dass libav aktiviert ist liegt wohl daran, dass sich Gentoo (über virtual/ffmpeg) für libav als Standard entschieden hat. War wohl der/ein Maintainer, der das durchgedrückt hat (gibt in den Mailinglist-Archiven sicher ne Diskussion zum Nachlesen), AFAIR ein libav-DEV. Also eher politisch motiviert, Wahl des Tages, oder wie auch immer.

Dass du den Blocker bekommen hast liegt daran, dass du nach dem sync deine News nicht gelesen hast  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Bei mir wurde das libav-Flag als Default-USE-Flag gesetzt und hat dann gleich mal einen dicken Blocker erzeugt. 
> 
> Gibt's einen Grund libav gegenüber ffmpeg zu bevorzugen, oder ist libav einfach so die Wahl des Tages, weil man sich für eins entscheiden musste/wollte? 
> 
> Dass libav aktiviert ist liegt wohl daran, dass sich Gentoo (über virtual/ffmpeg) für libav als Standard entschieden hat. War wohl der/ein Maintainer, der das durchgedrückt hat (gibt in den Mailinglist-Archiven sicher ne Diskussion zum Nachlesen), AFAIR ein libav-DEV. Also eher politisch motiviert, Wahl des Tages, oder wie auch immer.
> ...

 Fast. Es gibt Gentoo-Devs im libav-Team, also werden Sorgen/Fragen/Nöte seitens der Gentoo-Devs deutlich schneller "bearbeitet". Das hat also tatsächlich einen praktischen Nutzen. Da man per USE-Flag auch problemlos ffmpeg verwenden kann, sollte das wohl kein Problem sein.

----------

